# Germany this June and the Campsite Map



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

Checked the new Campsite map for sites in Germany for our trip there this June, there are only two but there are loads of Stellplatz, do Germany not do campsites? I also check old posts for German campsite recommendations and most of these were about Stellplatz, anyone know any good campsites along the Rhine?

Also in general for the rest of Europe on the Campsite Map, most entries are for Aire type sites not many Independent and Municipals being entered.

Ralph

We have now provisionally sorted out some sites we may stop at (as I said before, we prefer to use campsites rather than overnight stops as we like to relax for three or more days at each place), what I am after is personal opinions on the site we have chosen, are they good, bad or indifferent.

The sites are in no particular order.

Trier.

http://www.camping-treviris.de/home.html?&L=1

Bad Liebenzell

http://www.eurocamp.co.uk/index.cfm?fuseaction=Campsites.ResortOverView&ver=1&Mastercode=37

Staufen

http://www.camping-belchenblick.de/html/camping_campingplatz.html

Heidelberg

http://www.camping-haide.de/Camping Haide bei Heidelberg english part.htm

Koblenz

http://www.online-camper.de/detail2/index_1.php?id=637

Any comments much appreciated


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi Ralph. Have just checked my new ACSI book and it lists 113 sites that subscribe to ACSI in Germany. I am sure there are loads more, If you are stuck i will dig the out the C.C european campsite guide and have a look in That.
Cheers Sid


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

Thanks for looking Sid, will have to get my own books out, just thought I could get recommendations from members but It looks like none of the others use campsites where you have to pay. I prefer these type of sites as I like to stop for a few day and relax when away, also have all the amenities .

Ralph


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Ralph

Can recommend Camping Loreleyblick on the Rhine at St Goar. I'm sure either me or Gaspode put it in the database. It gets really busy at Rhine in Flames but people we met there said it was fine the rest of the time.

It's perfect for motorhomes cos you can walk or cycle into town and then get ferries up and down the Rhine.

Have a look see what you think? Think it's in cc europe book as well.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

ralph-dot said:


> Checked the new Campsite map for sites in Germany for our trip there this June, there are only two but there are loads of Stellplatz, do Germany not do campsites? I also check old posts for German campsite recommendations and most of these were about Stellplatz, anyone know any good campsites along the Rhine?
> 
> Also in general for the rest of Europe on the Campsite Map, most entries are for Aire type sites not many Independent and Municipals being entered.
> 
> Ralph


There was a problem that when the new map was formed that some designations changed I know I had entered two Independants in Norway that were showing up at Wild camps/parking places. Nuke has asked (on another thread) if anyone finds one not to correct it thus destroying the evidence but to contact him first.

Frank


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Ralph

Here's another one further up the Rhine Golden Mile
This one is within easy each of Bonn and the pleasant stretch of the river around Konigswinter. The ferries on the river will make day trips easy, if you like the idea of getting about by ferry then Lorelyblick is probably the best bet as it's near to the ferry stop. If you want peace & quiet though, do bear in mind that any site on the banks of the Rhine will be noisy due to the barges and railway lines that run along both banks.


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

ralph-dot

we like this one here

http://www.campingplatz-ruedesheim.de/index-e.htm


----------



## sheringham (Mar 24, 2006)

Some sites in Germany where we have stayed. Not necessarily in any order of itinery as the site receipts are in our memory box!!!.

Campingplatz Estenfeld, Wurzburg.
Camping RomantischeStrasse, Creglingen.
CampingPark Bad Liebenzell, Bad Liebenzell
Campingplatz Elbsee, Aitrang
CampingPlatz an der Friedenbrucke. Neckargemund
Oberhof Camping Lutschesee, Oberhof
Azur Camping Altmuhital. Kipfenberg
Landal Wirfttal. Stadtkyll
Landal Warsburg, Saarburg.
Treviris Camping und Reisenmobilpark, Trier

As we travel the Continent during the Spring and Autumn we tend to use Stellplatzen when convenient but also Camping Cheque and ACSI sites and the above are some in Germany for 14Euros . Most are of a very high quality. There is no shortage of independant camping sites and most are again clearly signposted .

Ron


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Frank

Have you entered that one in the campsite database?

And yours too Ron. :lol:


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

gaspode 

Done :wink:


----------



## Exem (Mar 12, 2006)

This old topic might give a little more information:

Germany [campsites / Stelplatz] along the Rhine ?

Regards

Geoff


----------



## 1946 (Jan 5, 2006)

We loved the site on the Hopfen lake. You can cycle along the lake, the bus stops outside the campsite and can take you to Fussen from where you can take the coach to Neuschwanstein, which is "Mad King Ludwigs" castle, canoeing on the lake and if this is all too much, you can have a massage or facial in the beauty centre !!
See link below
http://www.camping-hopfensee.de/index.php?id=11&L=1

Maddie


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Last year we stayed at Camping Rhine - Mosel, Koblenz for three nights which is located opposite Deutsches Eck, the point where the Mosel flows into the Rhine. There is a ferry across the Mosel and it is then a short walk into the old quarter of Koblenz.

peedee


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi Ralph,

as the native German in this forum I feel the need to answer you. :wink: 

Not only camp sites but also many "Stellplatz" sites provide at least basic amenities for motorhomes. Means fresh water supply, grey and black water dumping facilities, dust bins and often also hookup. However, not all of them do, and on many stellplatz sites the duration of stay is limited, e.g. to 2-3 nights. That such stellplatz sites outnumber "real" camp sites by far in our forum database, does however not represent the real numbers but the personal preference of many forum members, including myself. 

Nevertheless I can assure you that there is an abundancy of "real" camp sites in Germany, you will have no problem finding one as they are normally clearly signposted with a tent/caravan symbol on a blue board. Just be aware that if there is only a tent and no caravan on the board then they usually cater for tents only. 

Camp sites in Germany do not require any club memberships for access, however there might be discounts for members of certain clubs.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

Many thanks to you all for your replies and ideas, also its nice to see that there are now a lot more sites on the map in Germany.

Ralph


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

We have provisionally sorted out some sites we may stop at (as I said before, we prefer to use campsites rather than overnight stops as we like to relax for three or more days at each place), what I am after is personal opinions on the site we have chosen, are they good, bad or indifferent.

The sites are in no particular order.

Trier.

http://www.camping-treviris.de/home.html?&L=1

Bad Liebenzell

http://www.eurocamp.co.uk/index.cfm?fuseaction=Campsites.ResortOverView&ver=1&Mastercode=37

Staufen

http://www.camping-belchenblick.de/html/camping_campingplatz.html

Heidelberg

http://www.camping-haide.de/Camping Haide bei Heidelberg english part.htm

Koblenz

http://www.online-camper.de/detail2/index_1.php?id=637

Any comments much appreciated

Ralph


----------



## Col447 (May 14, 2005)

*Camp site koblenz*

We stayed at this site last October for a couple of nights.There is a bar and the usual facilities inc fresh water point and dump for grey water etc. It is reasonably flat, but I would think if the Rhine was to rise in level it would be flooded quite quickly, the giveaway was the electric points were well off the ground! 
The site itself is quite easy to find following the camping signs (although it does take you thro` some housing/flats estate.)
If you get the little ferry across the Mossel the walk into the city centre only takes a couple of mins. Nice shops.
Not far from the bridge over the Mossel coming out of city towards the site is a launderette, reasonable charges.
I had stayed at this site in the mid 70's and it had changed very little.
Regards Colin


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Colin, thats one we will visit then.

Ralph


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

I have added the provisional campsites to the original post.

Ralph


----------

